# songs to learn



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone have some good easy songs that i can easily learn.

anytype of genre is fine.

just chords and pattern would be awesome.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

"Knocking on Heaven's Door" is really easy

G D Am7
G D C

Around and around and around till ya barf!


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Green Day's Good Riddence (Time of Your Life)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/neooffice.html

It's a fun song and everyone knows it. You don't have to do the Cadd9 if you don't want, C will do fine for now. Just strum it and worry about the picking when you get more skill.


Hope you have the time of your life :rockon:


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

what's the apple link?

and what are the chords for Green Day?

thanks


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Free Falling by Tom Petty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

"what are the chords for Green Day?"
google is a good tool to learn how to use....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Calogero said:


> and what are the chords for Green Day?


If you're interested in practising barre chords you could try Hitching a Ride by Green day... Simple!!!


----------



## Sandman (Jul 19, 2007)

Good country rock song is "Copperhead Road" by Steve Earle;
verses and chorus are simple D/G and G
Dr Hooks "Cover of the Rolling Stone";
A E D
Lyrics are easy to Find check out UG tabs (ultimateguitar.com) :rockon:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

To many strings for me but I like this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOPuYVebN2I&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I ME MINE is a good little song to play. The intro is not too complicated to learn and it'll get you to play a few hammer-ons. The main song is in 6/8 feel and you get to switch to 4/4 for the chorus.

Am D7
G E Am

Pre-chorus
Dm (now they're frightened..)
E7 (coming on strong..)
Am Am7
Am6 Fmaj7

Chorus ( 4/4 time )
Am
Dm
Am E7

Have fun!


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

does anyone know the strumming pattern for Eddie Vedder's Hard Sun.

I am missing a few strums and can tell big time when playing along with the song.


----------

